# Snake racks?



## chris1984 (Sep 11, 2011)

I was thinking about building a snake rack now that my collection is growing, the rack is easy enough but i am not sure what the best tubs to use would be. i get a bit paranoid useing the run of the mill cheap as chips variety on the heat tape incase the plastic lets off any fumes or melts when it heats up. does any one have any advice as to what kind i should be useing.


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 11, 2011)

I and others use starmaid tubs they come in a variety of sizes are redily available from all the main grocery stores and kmarts and so forth they have the flat bottoms so easy to heat to many tubs have the rollers undernath and not suitable


----------



## Bez84 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have 2 racks, hatchling rack uses 7litre sistema containers and i just power sanded the small lip they had on the bottom so they sit flat on the heatcord..
And in the adult spotted python rack i have 41 litre bells rollaway underbed storage containers with the wheels simply popped out.. without the wheels they sit flat on the heat cord just fine...


----------



## chris1984 (Sep 11, 2011)

thanks for that i will try em out


----------

